# Victoria Justice Joins Fox's 'Rocky Horror Picture Show' Remake



## Akrueger100 (5 Jan. 2016)

*Eine verlockende Vorstellung Victoria als Janet in einer heißen Sexszene mit Rocky :drip: Aber mal ehrlich wie gut kann ein Remake des Kult Klassigers schon sein? eine dumme Idee*

Victoria Justice Joins Fox's 'Rocky Horror Picture Show' Remake | Billboard


----------



## Death Row (5 Jan. 2016)

Keine Ahnung von dem Film, aber wenn es mit Vici zu tun hat ist es bestimmt supi


----------



## hoshi21 (5 Jan. 2016)

och nee. und justin bieber wird frank'n'furter?


----------



## ridi01 (5 Jan. 2016)

ich steh auf diesen film egal welche schauspieler


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Jan. 2016)

Kenn ihn auch nicht aber mit Vic würde ich den auch schauen :drip:


----------



## eagleeye. (6 Jan. 2016)

*He he, interessant wie die "junge Generation" keine
Ahnung hat vom Musical-Film "The Rocky Horror Picture Show", welches
inzwischen Kult ist. Ein bisschen Allgemeinbildung schadet nie (nicht negativ gemeint) 
Tut mir leid, aber das Original wird leider nicht zu topen sein,
egal wer da mitspielt.
Hier die Infos zum Original aus dem Jahr 1975 >> KLICK

ciao*


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Jan. 2016)

eagleeye. schrieb:


> *He he, interessant wie die "junge Generation" keine
> Ahnung hat vom Musical-Film "The Rocky Horror Picture Show", welches
> inzwischen Kult ist. Ein bisschen Allgemeinbildung schadet nie (nicht negativ gemeint)*



Die "junge Generation"?  

Denke mal eher, das hat etwas mit unterschiedlichen Geschmäckern zu tun als mit "Allgemeinbildung" und dem "Alter".

Gibt bestimmt auch Filme aus "deiner" Generation die "Kult" sind und die ich kenne und du nicht


----------



## mystique (24 März 2016)

Can't believe they even going to make a remake! 
I actually really like Victoria Justice (in Victorious) but still


----------

